# I got a new foster today



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's about 18 months old the vet thinks. He was picked up by animal control with a rope around his neck, it had become embedded in his neck and had to be surgically removed.

He's clearly not had much attention and must never have been inside a house. I took him to a grooming place that lets you use their tub and supplies and bathed him myself, took 1 1/2 hours to get the water to rinse clean.

Meet Tagg


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

Tagg uh? Sounds like he might have found his "home base".... 
He's a pretty pupper!!! I think a little TLC and he'll be finding a wonderful home real soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

He looks like such a wise and gentle soul. What a wonderful thing to do.! I hope he has a good life from now on!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a beautiful boy he is, can't understand some people's mentality.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Tagg is one lucky dog to have you and a new home, good luck and well done!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank god he has been rescued. Poor handsome boy........ makes me so sad and angry......


----------



## Dori06 (Jul 23, 2007)

What a shame that poor Dog  at least he has you now to look after him.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

He’s adorable, once he’s fighting fit I’m sure it wont take him long to find his forever home, thank you for caring enough to look after him


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

You've got your work cut out for you....showing this boy the GOOD side of life!
Nice job, keep us posted. He has beautiful, soulful eyes


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It always amazes me that someone could tie out such a beautiful dog.

Hooch


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds as if he had such a bad start to life. Now he begins on the road to a much better life. Good luck with Tagg.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

No dog should ever be treated this way! Poor guy. Thanks for taking him in. He will shine under your loving care! Hugs to you both!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's beautiful Mylissa. I'm glad he's there with you...


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

He is just gorgeous!!!
My heart goes out to him. I get sooo angry when I hear about animals being mistreated.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

its hard working fostering isnt it but good for you glad hes fallen on his feet so to speak


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

I am sure he is glad to be with you! Thank goodness for good people like you, it sounds like he is getting all the TLC he has been missing!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you SO MUCH for doing this for Tagg!! He is very beautiful and deserves the best now to make up for his dismal start with life. Good Luck and keep the pictures coming so that we can see his progress. I hope you find a forever home for him with someone who deserves him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is a very handsome fello and has you now to make him into the golden he was meant to be. I hope he has no lasting effects from what was done to him. I cant believe people are so mean to tie a dog up and leave it until the chain or rope are embedded in the neck. Those people are so sick


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

* Hugs for Tagg* poor guy, how can some people be so mean..
Thank God he's been rescued.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a handful, I don't think anyone has ever handled him or asked him to do anything, he clueless, but he's bright and learning all ready.

Does anyone have suggestions for discouraging him from mounting Robbie every second? He won't be neutered for 2 weeks to allow his neck to heal, so if that will help stop the mounting, may or may not, I still have to deal with it for two weeks!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What a handsome guy he is! Thank you for fostering & rescuing him!
Best of luck in finding him a home! It is such a GREAT feeling when you find that special home and they (the dogs) know it! Bless you for getting him out of the pound..


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

When he mounts Robbie, just take him off him & then place Tagg on his side and hold him there until he completely relaxes, have Robbie stand over (or next to) him to show him he cannot do that to him, Telling Tagg no mounting, or say nothing at all. This is teaching Tagg that Robbie is his friend and that he should not do this to him...
Hope this helps...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

He is a beautiful boy! Look at that head! Once he fills in he is going to be a real handsome young man! Lucky too! 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. Thank you for helping this poor boy and he can live the life he should.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a sad thing to happen to a dog. I have a couple of females that will mount another dog if they get too excited. Maybe he doesn't know how to handle his nervousness and that's how he's dealing with it. On the other hand, since he isn't fixed yet, it may be a sexual thing. Does he seem to be dominant or more submissive?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he is probably trying to establish dominance between he and Robbie. He backs down from Lilah and Katie, so Robbie is the one he probably feels he needs to knock down the ladder. There hasn't been any aggression so far between any of them.


----------

